# Zeitumstellung: Sommerzeit - Winterzeit? Was ist euch lieber?



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da ja die Uhr nun wieder auf Winterzeit umgestellt wurde, würde mich interessieren, wie eure Meinung zur Sommer- / Winterzeit ist.

Mir persönlich ist die Sommerzeit lieber, da es abends länger hell bleibt. 

Kommentare und Diskussionen sind erwünscht!


----------



## merkurmb (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Sommerzeit - Winterzeit? Was ist euch lieber?*

sollte wieder abgeschafft werden.


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Sommerzeit - Winterzeit? Was ist euch lieber?*

mag die winterzeit lieber, mag das kühle.


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Sommerzeit - Winterzeit? Was ist euch lieber?*



merkurmb schrieb:


> sollte wieder abgeschafft werden.


Warum?



r34ln00b schrieb:


> mag die winterzeit lieber, mag das kühle.


Es geht hier nicht um die Jahreszeit, sondern um die Zeitumstellung.


----------



## Justin Bieber (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Sommerzeit - Winterzeit? Was ist euch lieber?*

Ich mag auch die Zeit des Winters lieber als den Sommer - endlich wieder Snowboarden ! 
Also was für ne Umfrage... kannst dus ändern wie die Zeit gestellt wird ? Ich glaube nein.
Von daher ist es völlig irrelevant wer was besser findet, du musst damit leben und die eine Stunde entscheidet wohl kaum darüber ob du die eine oder andere Zeit mehr magst, für mich als Schüler ist die Winterzeit sicher besser.


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Oktober 2010)

sollte abgeschafft werden 
bringt eh keinen nutzen mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir persönlich ist es egal welche Jahreszeit gerade ist. Die Zeitumstellung sollte man allerdings wieder abschaffen. Wenn man am Morgen schon in der Frühe draussen arbeiten muss ist es schon angenehmer was zu sehen


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Es ist doch aber auch angenehmer, wenn es abends länger hell ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch das es wieder abgeschafft werden sollte, denn die Sommerzeit wurde eingeführt, um angeblich Energie zu sparen! Aber das Einzige was diese Umstellung wirklich schafft ist es Menschen zu verwirren (mich erst wieder heute Morgen ) und die eingesparte Energie ist zu niedrig, um wirklich Sinn zu machen, das wurde durch Statistik schon bewiesen!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das es wieder abgeschafft werden sollte, denn die Sommerzeit wurde eingeführt, um angeblich Energie zu sparen! Aber das Einzige was diese Umstellung wirklich schafft ist es Menschen zu verwirren (mich erst wieder heute Morgen ) und die eingesparte Energie ist zu niedrig, um wirklich Sinn zu machen, das wurde durch Statistik schon bewiesen!


 
Das stimmt (wobei das mit dem "verwirren" nach ein paar Tagen spätestens wieder gegessen ist), aber: WENN, dann sollten wir die Sommerzeit behalten. Die Winterzeit hat keinerlei Vorteile, es wird lediglich früher dunkel. Es wird zwar auch früher hell, aber nutzt ja keinem was. Ich fänd es aber richtig blöd, wenn selbst im Hochsommer schon um 21h zappenduster ist. zB Ende September / Anfang Oktober kann man noch problemlos nach Feierabend draußen Sport treiben: Fußball, Radfahren, Tennis usw., oder auch "sogar" noch in den Biergarten - wenn es da aber schon um 19h dunkel ist, dann ist das ziemlich besch&!%&, weil es dann nicht nur dunkel, sondern auch direkt rel. kalt wird...


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das stimmt (wobei das mit dem "verwirren" nach ein paar Tagen spätestens wieder gegessen ist), aber: WENN, dann sollten wir die Sommerzeit behalten. Die Winterzeit hat keinerlei Vorteile, es wird lediglich früher dunkel. Es wird zwar auch früher hell, aber nutzt ja keinem was. Ich fänd es aber richtig blöd, wenn selbst im Hochsommer schon um 21h zappenduster ist. zB Ende September / Anfang Oktober kann man noch problemlos nach Feierabend draußen Sport treiben: Fußball, Radfahren, Tennis usw. - wenn es da aber schon um 19h dunkel ist, dann ist das ziemlich negativ...


Das unterschreibe ich mal so.


----------



## kuki122 (31. Oktober 2010)

Finde das recht sinnvoll, was soll ich morgens draußen, wenn es noch total kalt & dunkel ist?


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist eindeutig die Winterzeit lieber, Sommerzeit ist doch doof.


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Warum ist denn die Sommerzeit doof?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Finde das recht sinnvoll, was soll ich morgens draußen, wenn es noch total kalt & dunkel ist?


 
Dunkel isses so oder so spätestens ab Dezember zu den Uhrzeiten, an denen man normalerweise raus muss. Und wegen ner Strunde länger "hell" wird es auch nicht relevent viel wärmer...  außerdem kannst Du umgekehrt auch sagen, dass es dann auf dem Rückweg schon dunkel und kalt ist, kommt also aufs gleiche raus - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man dank Sommerzeit im Frühjahr, Sommer und Frühherbst noch schön lange daußen was machen kann nach Feierabend.


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist das egal. ich steh dann auf wenn der Wecker klingelt.  Und nach drei bis vier Tagen hat man eh seinen Rhytmus wieder drin, von daher [x] ist mir egal.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Oktober 2010)

[X] sonstiges

Bitte den Schwachsinn sofort abschaffen. Es ist seit Jahren wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das es nichts gebracht hat, ausser, das einige Menschen mit der Zeitumstellung innerlich schlecht zurecht kommen.

Es sollte sich darauf geeinigt werden die Zeit um eine halbe Stunde zurück zu stellen und dann so zu belassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Winterzeit hat keinerlei Vorteile,



...entspricht ja nur ~der natürlichen Vorgabe, anstatt der von Großbritannien...


[X]wurscht.
Wenn ich nach meiner inneren Uhr/vorlieben gehen würde, dann würde mein Tagesablauf irgendwo 0-2 Stunden vor astronomisch Mittag beginnen und 2-4 Stunden nach astronomisch Mitternacht enden. Was man da für Zahlen dran schreibt, ist mir vollkommen egal. Genauso egal ist es mir, ob der Zeitpunkt, zu dem andere Verlangen, das mein Tag beginnt, bei astronomisch 7 Uhr (SS) oder astronomisch 6 Uhr (WS) liegt. Die eine Stunde macht echt keinen Unterschied mehr. Aber die Umstellerei geht auf den Senkel.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2010)

In Deutschland ist die SOmmerzeit deutlich sinnvoller. Ist doch n dreck, wenn man morgens wenn man noch müde ist, gleich ins helle läuft, und nachmittags wenn man richtig wach wäre, es schon dunkel wird. Die Winterzeit wirft den ganzen Körperhaushalt und die natürlichen Zeiten des Körpers über den Haufen. ICh finde die Sommerzeit die einzig sinnvolle Uhrzeiteinstellung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

Am einfachsten wäre es wenn man Uhren und Kalender abschafft, alles Hexenwerk


----------



## Namaker (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt die Umstellung, denn so ist es im Winter meist schon hell, wenn ich losgehe.

Btw: Gehört es dazu, dass die Forenzeit noch falsch geht?


----------



## Hardwell (31. Oktober 2010)

sommerzeit 

weils dann länger hell is und ma nach da arbeit auch noch was machen kann!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Oktober 2010)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> [X] sonstiges
> 
> Bitte den Schwachsinn sofort abschaffen. Es ist seit Jahren wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das es nichts gebracht hat, ausser, das einige Menschen mit der Zeitumstellung innerlich schlecht zurecht kommen.




Absolut meine Meinung!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. November 2010)

[X] Mir ist die Sommerzeit lieber.

Morgens ist es mir egal, ob die Sonne da ist oder nicht, ich bin dann ja eh gleich im beleuchteten Klassensaal - auf der Arbeit wäre es nicht anders. Aber abends, wenn man was mit Freunden macht oder so, ist es ganz gut, wenn es noch hell ist.

Wirklich wichtig ist mir das aber nicht. Ich komme auch mit der Dunkelheit gut zurecht, manchmal ist die sogar besser. Die Umstellung geht auch spurlos an mir vorbei, mein Tagesrhytmus schwankt sowieso ständig um mehrere Stunden.


----------



## Namaker (1. November 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> mein Tagesrhytmus schwankt sowieso ständig um mehrere Stunden.


Tagesrhythmus? Was ist das


----------



## Jan565 (1. November 2010)

Mir ist die Winterzeit(Normalzeit) lieber. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum das nicht einfach abgeschafft wird. Es hat eh keinen Sinn die Zeit um zu stellen.


----------



## herethic (1. November 2010)

Winterzeit


----------



## GPHENOM (1. November 2010)

Ich find die Sommerzeit besser.
Jetzt ist es zwar noch hell morgens, aber bald wird es morgens dunkel und abends auch.
Das macht mich total depressiv wenn ich zur Schule im dunkeln losfahre und im dunkeln wieder nach hause komme.
Also lieber [x]Sommerzeit


----------



## Larson (6. November 2010)

[X] Ist mir egal

Aber die umstellerei geht mir ziemlich auf den Keks. Die sollte wirklich abgestellt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

Wer im Innendienst tätig ist dem dürfte es quasi egal sein, nur als Hausmeister / Gärtner oder jeder im Freien tätig ist dem wäre es bestimmt angenehmer schon praktisch bei Arbeitsbeginn was sehen zu können. Ich finde Umstellung sowieso bescheuert. Ich habe zwar Gleitzeit in gewissen Maße aber manche Tätigkeiten lassen sich besser vor dem normalen Geschäftsbetrieb erledigen und der Winterdienst kommt auch bestimmt. Da muss man eh früh hoch und auch eher Feierabend, von daher zählt die Zeit um nach dem Job noch was machen zu können für mich eher nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer im Innendienst tätig ist dem dürfte es quasi egal sein, nur als Hausmeister / Gärtner oder jeder im Freien tätig ist dem wäre es bestimmt angenehmer schon praktisch bei Arbeitsbeginn was sehen zu können.



Das ist dann aber davon abhängig, wo man den Arbeitsbeginn hinlegt - nicht davon, wie jemand die Uhr stellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber davon abhängig, wo man den Arbeitsbeginn hinlegt - nicht davon, wie jemand die Uhr stellt.


Klar, ich fange natürlich immer eher an bevor der geneigte User sich aus dem Bett schält. Ich nehme mal nur Bezug auf den Winterdienst, 24 / 7 wird erwartet das die Strassen geräumt sind. Ich gehöre nicht zu der Elite wo man immer nur alles erwarten kann


----------



## Homerclon (7. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist die SOmmerzeit deutlich sinnvoller. Ist doch n dreck, wenn man morgens wenn man noch müde ist, gleich ins helle läuft, und nachmittags wenn man richtig wach wäre, es schon dunkel wird. Die Winterzeit wirft den ganzen Körperhaushalt und die natürlichen Zeiten des Körpers über den Haufen. ICh finde die Sommerzeit die einzig sinnvolle Uhrzeiteinstellung


Die "Natürliche" Zeit ist aber die Winterzeit.
Denn es wurde ja die Sommerzeit damals eingeführt, nicht die Winterzeit.


----------



## guna7 (7. November 2010)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Die "Natürliche" Zeit ist aber die Winterzeit.
> Denn es wurde ja die Sommerzeit damals eingeführt, nicht die Winterzeit.


Das ist zwar richtig. Dennoch glaube ich, dass die Sommerzeit, da es hier länger hell ist, Vorteile bietet.

Ich kenne auch Leute, die dachten, dass die "natürliche" Zeit die Sommerzeit ist und der Meinung sind die Winterzeit gehöre abgeschafft.


----------



## locator (9. November 2010)

Wann wurde die Zeit umgestellt?Warum, wenn ja worauf oder meinetwegen wohin & überhaupt- wozu!?! 
Alle sogenannten Argumente, pro MESZ sind widerlegt, insofern ich die richtigen Publikationen las.
Es war nur mal so, vor langer langer Zeit das ganze Jahr über, das zur Mittagszeit (high noon), unser Zentralgestirn den Zenith am Firmament für sich beanspruchte. UND DAS WAR GUT SO!! (Zitat Wowereit). Und jetzt muss das ganze Universum zwimal im Laufe eines Erdenjahres einen Zeitsprung vollziehen. Ein Schelm der irgendetwas dabei denkt..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. November 2010)

Die Sommerzeit täuscht einfach nur eine um 1 spätere Stunde vor.
Wenn man um 6:00 Sommerzeit aufsteht, ist es physikalisch 5:00. Demzufolge ist um 5:00 aufstehen gar nicht schlimm für mich.
Theoretisch könnte man immer die Realzeit verwenden und dann alles um eine Stunde vorziehen. Das scheitert aber daran, dass man Zahlen/Zeiten mit Gefühlen verbindet und um 7:30 los zur Schule/Arbeit müssen hört sich angenehmer an als 6:30.


----------



## i3810jaz (27. November 2010)

Ganz einfach ich bin gegen die Zeitumstellung!!!!!!!!! Und die Winterzeit ist die eigentlich richtige Zeit (meines Wissens).


----------



## Carl (20. Dezember 2010)

Winter X: kälter > besser benchen


----------



## boyka (29. Dezember 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ich bin gegen die Zeitumstellung!!!!!!!!! Und die Winterzeit ist die eigentlich richtige Zeit (meines Wissens).



sehe ich genau so. alles schwachsin


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Januar 2011)

(X) Sommerzeit ist mir (weit) lieber

In the summertime when the weather is high...


----------



## Alex89 (1. Januar 2011)

Definitiv Sommerzeit...

dann bleibts auch im Winter abends länger hell 

MfG Alex


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Januar 2011)

Das ganze Theater sollte doch abgeschafft werden. Eigentlich war es ja geplant, damit Energie gespart wird. Das wurde aber schon widerlegt. Es bewirkt sogar, dass 3% mehr Energie verbraucht werden. Aslo, die meisten nervt es nur, es nützt nichts, es ist unnötiger Aufwand - wozu dann der ganze Scheiß? Abschaffen!


----------



## guna7 (2. Januar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> .... wozu dann der ganze Scheiß? Abschaffen!


Bleibt die Frage, was behalten wir: Die Sommer- oder die Winterzeit?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Januar 2011)

Na die Normalzeit oder anders Winterzeit oder MEZ ohne Sommerzeitkorrektur.


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn im Winter wenn Schnee liegt mich die sonne um 7 Uhr wecken würde, macht de aber leider nicht  so gesehen Sommerzeit

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## guna7 (27. März 2011)

Endlich steht die Uhr wieder auf Sommerzeit!  Ist mir lieber, wenn es abends länger hell ist. Obwohl es eigentlich nicht die "richtige" Zeit ist.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2011)

Ohmann ich hasse diese Zeitunstellung.
Die sollen's doch einfach lassen...


----------



## Heli-Homer (27. März 2011)

Auch meine meinung, einfach irgendeine zeit nehmen und beibehalten.
Komplett wayne welche, hauptsache es wird was gemacht. -.-


----------



## X6Sixcore (28. März 2011)

Stimme da behaltlos zu.

Diese doofe Umstellerei nervt nur und bringt nichts.

MfG


----------



## Tobucu (28. März 2011)

Diese Umstellerei ist der letzte Müll und sollte wieder abgeschafft werden.
Bringt eh nichts und andere Länder kommen auch ohne aus, nur wir sind wieder zu blöde eine schlechte Idee fürs nonplusultra zuhalten.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Besonders an Tagen wie heute wünsche ich mir, es gäbe sie nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Besonders an Tagen wie heute wünsche ich mir, es gäbe sie nicht.


 
Ich nehme an Du meinst das aufstehen? Wenn es NUR die SZ gäb, würdest Du das dann nicht sagen  

Wer clever ist steht einfach in der Woche vor der Umstellung jeden Tage 5-10 Min früher auf, dann ist es nach der Umstellung kaum ein Unterschied, wobei man Montags sowieso IMMER verschlafen ist, denn wer steht schon auch am Wochenende so früh auf wie unter der Woche? Da isses leicht, das ganz nur auf die SZ zu schieben


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. November 2011)

[x]Sonstiges..................................

Bin gegen die Zeitumstellung.!!!
Die muss einfach weg!!!!!!!!

Wo muss ich unterschreiben???
Jedes Jahr die selbe Sch...e.
Gibt es nicht irgentwo ne Petition ,gegen die umstellerei?


MFG


----------



## guna7 (25. März 2012)

Endlich abends wieder länger hell!


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Die sollten den Unsinn am besten wieder abschaffen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

Ich finde es gut ^^
Nur ich hab eh keine Uhr mehr bei der man das selbst umstellen muss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

Hurra wieder ein Tag der olympischen Disziplin, 10 Kampf im Uhren umstellen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sollten den Unsinn am besten wieder abschaffen.


 

Yeeeesssss!!
Wir blöden Deutschen schlucken alles ,in Russland ist das abgeschafft worden.
Der deutsche ist träge ,bis es unbequem wird.
Die EU ist auch so ein flopp ,wie die Sommerzeit.
Keiner macht was drann.
Weg mit der Sommerzeit.

PS.: Wieviel Zeit beim Uhrenumstellen verloren geht,davon redet keiner.
Haben ja alle genug Zeit und das der Körper min. zweimal im Jahr verarscht wird..... und ,und ,und

PPS.:Wenn du länger abends draussen Sitzen willst ,das kannst du auch mit der Normalen Winterzeit^^


----------



## Low (25. März 2012)

Ist mir voll Latte, nur der wechsel stresst immer.


----------



## Hardwell (25. März 2012)

schade das die uhr nicht erst montag vormittag ne stunde vorgestellt wird


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2012)

Hier kann man gegen die sommerzeit stimmen.

https://www.dialog-ueber-deutschlan...hlaege_einzelansicht_node.html?cms_idIdea=624

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/index.php?display=1&mode=play&obj=29327


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2012)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> sollte abgeschafft werden
> bringt eh keinen nutzen mehr



Seh ich auch so, glaub die Russen haben es schon nicht mehr


----------



## Spyware (26. März 2012)

(x) Sonstiges

Ich bin für die "Halbzeit", welche genau zwischen Winter und Sommerzeit liegt


----------



## Jolly91 (26. März 2012)

Abschaffen und Fertig.

Früher dachte man wohl, man kann mit der 1 Stunde Stromsparen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hier kann man gegen die sommerzeit stimmen.
> 
> https://www.dialog-ueber-deutschlan...hlaege_einzelansicht_node.html?cms_idIdea=624
> 
> 3sat.online - Mediathek: Die 20 größten Fortschritt-Flops: Sommerzeit


 
Done  ( ich hätte auch gegen die Winterzeit gestimmt )
Halbzeit hatte ich irgendwo glaub ich auch mal erwähnt. Es gibt schon Jobs wo es von Vorteil ist, aber mit der Halbzeit kann man es bequem auffangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

Ich wäre ja der Einfachheit halber für UTC. Dann kann ich morgens auch endlich länger liegen bleiben


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Winterzeit!


----------



## Hardwell (31. Mai 2012)

sommerzeit!


----------



## Hardwell (29. Oktober 2012)

immer diese zeitumstellung


----------



## pedi (29. Oktober 2012)

sollte man nicht "normalzeit" schreiben, anstatt winterzeit?
die umstellerei ist übelst.


----------



## KastenBier (29. Oktober 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> sollte man nicht "normalzeit" schreiben, anstatt winterzeit?
> die umstellerei ist übelst.


 
Richtig. Die Winterzeit ist die normale Zeit, wie sie war bevor die stetige Umstellerei erfunden wurde.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2013)

Sommerzeit


----------



## Festplatte (2. April 2013)

Winterzeit


----------



## omega™ (2. April 2013)

Sommerzeit


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (2. April 2013)

Winterzeit, weil es sie schon seit Jahrtausenden gibt.


----------



## Rizoma (2. April 2013)

[x] _Sonstiges

Unnütz und sollte abgeschafft werden.
_


----------



## Hardwell (4. August 2013)

Sommerzeit


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2015)

die Zeitumstellung könnte man sich echt sparen


----------



## robbe (29. März 2015)

Kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden, der mit der Umstellung irgendwelche Probleme hat, auch den Kindern ist das völlig egal. Dann gibts halt 2 mal im Jahr eine Stunde mehr/weniger Schlaf, na und. Meine Schlafzeit schwankt teilweise mehrere Stunden pro Tag, da macht das überhaupt nix. 

Beide Zeiten haben ihre Vorteile, daher sollte es auch so bleiben. Finde es im Sommer Klasse, wenn es richtig schön lange drausen hell ist. Wäre doch schwachsinnig, wenn die Stunde Abends vergeudet und es dafür morgens statt um 4 schon um 3 hell würde. Das braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch.

Im Winter ist es so oder so ziemlich blöd, es wird spät hell und zeitig dunkel, da kann man nicht großartig was dran ändern. Würde man die Sommerzeit auch im Winter anwenden, hätte man immerhin Abends ne Stunde länger, dafür würde es aber morgend ewig dunkel bleiben.

Also meine Meinung, Zeitumstellung belassen, oder falls man sich für eine Zeit entscheidet, Sommerzeit beibehalten.
So wies jetzt ist, passt das schon ganz gut. Wer körperlich nicht damit klar kommt, 2 mal im jahr eine Stunde länger/kürzer zu schlafen, der hat wahrscheinlich noch viel größere Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

Abschaffen der Zeitumstellung wäre das beste!


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Eine Stunde weniger geschlafen. :/


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. März 2015)

Was soll ich sagen? Ich arbeite im Krankenhaus. Gestern Spätdienst. Um 22:30 daheim und heute Frühdienst. Um 04:15 ging der Fu...- Wecker.
Noch Fragen? 😠


----------



## Hardwell (30. März 2015)

Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? 
Müssen nicht min 10h ruhezeit zwischen den schichten liegen?


----------



## mayo (30. März 2015)

Es sind sogar 11 Stunden zwischen vollen Schichten...
@it:
Winterzeit! Schließlich ist das die normale Zeit!


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

Also ich find die Winterzeitumstellung gut - aber die Sommerzeit könnte man sich sparen


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

mayo schrieb:


> Es sind sogar 11 Stunden zwischen vollen Schichten...
> @it:
> Winterzeit! Schließlich ist das die normale Zeit!


 So ein Quatsch - die Zeit ist doch eine reine Definitionsfrage. Auch bei Winterzeit müssen die einen früher, die anderen später aufstehen - da gibt es kein "normal". bzw. normal wäre es, dass man die ARBEITSZEITEN je nach Sonnenauf/untergangs-Zeit ändert, wenn überhaupt. 

Ich bin klar für die Sommerzeit. Denn die Winterzeit hat IMO keinen einzigen Vorteil, die Sommerzeit aber sehr wohl: nach einem Arbeitstag hat man mehr Zeit, auch mal draußen noch was zu unternehmen. Und wer mit der Umstellung Probleme hat: einfach ne Woche vorher schon anfangen, jeden Tag 10 Min früher aufzustehen. Ansonsten ist die Meckerei aber eh übertrieben, denn man muss ja auch "mal so" aus anderen Gründen als der Umstellung ne Stunde früher aufstehen, ohne dass man komplett aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät


----------



## mayo (30. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch - die Zeit ist doch eine reine Definitionsfrage. Auch bei Winterzeit müssen die einen früher, die anderen später aufstehen - da gibt es kein "normal". bzw. normal wäre es, dass man die ARBEITSZEITEN je nach Sonnenauf/untergangs-Zeit ändert, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Ich bin klar für die Sommerzeit. Denn die Winterzeit hat IMO keinen einzigen Vorteil, die Sommerzeit aber sehr wohl: nach einem Arbeitstag hat man mehr Zeit, auch mal draußen noch was zu unternehmen. Und wer mit der Umstellung Probleme hat: einfach ne Woche vorher schon anfangen, jeden Tag 10 Min früher aufzustehen. Ansonsten ist die Meckerei aber eh übertrieben, denn man muss ja auch "mal so" aus anderen Gründen als der Umstellung ne Stunde früher aufstehen, ohne dass man komplett aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät




Was???? 
Ich glaube du bringst da zwei Dinge durcheinander ... Und hast meinen post garnicht verstanden! Wenn ich sage "Normalzeit" meine ich die Zeit , die vor der Einführung der Zeitumstellung galt. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Arbeitszeiten zu tun! Und das wäre quasi die Rückkehr zur Normalität.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2015)

Die Zeitumstellung ist Müll.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

mayo schrieb:


> Was????
> Ich glaube du bringst da zwei Dinge durcheinander ... Und hast meinen post garnicht verstanden! Wenn ich sage "Normalzeit" meine ich die Zeit , die vor der Einführung der Zeitumstellung galt. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Arbeitszeiten zu tun! Und das wäre quasi die Rückkehr zur Normalität.


 Ja, aber warum nicht Abschaffen und das Behalten, was doch an sich alle (außer denen, denen es egal ist) schöner finden, also auf Sommerzeit bleiben...?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

Damit keiner quakt, 30 Minuten zurück. Damit könnte wohl jeder gut leben, und jeder der danach von den Staatseunuchen das Thema wieder aufrollen will wird mit Katzenscheiße beschossen.


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2016)

Total nervig und unnötig diese Zeitumstellung!


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

Normale Zeit behalten und Sommerzeit abschaffen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. März 2016)

Hat meiner Meinung nach auch durchaus seine Vorteile. Gäbs die Sommerzeit nicht, würde die Sonne mitunter schon um 4 aufgehen. Je nach Wohnort kann das in einen ziemlichen "Terror" der Natur ausarten mit dem ich auch gut eine Stunde später noch leben kann (Vögel zwitschern, Hähne krähen, etc.)....wobei man sich daran auch gewöhnt  Immer noch besser als Flug- oder Straßenlärm


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

Hier fangen die Vögel jetzt bereits um 3:30 an zu zwitschern, obwohl es da noch stockduster is.  Dabei sind wir ziemlich weit im Westen des Landes.
Manchmal zwitschern sie sogar durchgehend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

Ich kenne nur Uhren die mit Vögel gefüllt sind aber keine Vögel die eine Uhr tragen. Ich lebe persönlich lieber mit dem Terror der Natur. Wie auch immer sollen die Flachleute sich einfach auf 30 Minuten einigen und dann den Schlüssel wegwerfen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. März 2016)

Das hin und her gehört abgeschafft, es schafft mehr Probleme als es nützen sollte, sogar Mediziner sind dagegen weil es Schlafstörungen und folgeerkrankungen auslöst, außerdem jeder vierte Beschäftigte arbeitet gelegentlich oder regelmäßig am Wochenende.
Wer will schon von einem übermüdeten Arzt Notoperiert werden dem eine Stunde schlaf fehlt, wo man das Glück hat sein letzter Patient zu sein, also ich will das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hier fangen die Vögel jetzt bereits um 3:30 an zu zwitschern, obwohl es da noch stockduster is.  Dabei sind wir ziemlich weit im Westen des Landes.
> Manchmal zwitschern sie sogar durchgehend.



Also, deine Vögel machen echt was falsch. Bei uns warten sie, bis die Sonne aufgeht.


----------



## Placebo (27. März 2016)

Ich bin für den Vorschlag der Partei: Abschaffung der Sommer- aber nicht der Winterzeit. Jedes Jahr eine Stunde länger schlafen


----------



## Viking30k (28. März 2016)

Ich sage auch man sollte die Sommerzeit abschaffen und Winterzeit lassen das angebliche Energie Sparen ist ja eh nicht der Rede wert und ich mag die Winterzeit mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

Und wie man gerade wieder feststellen konnte scheint es die Nieten in Nadelstreifen nicht zu interessieren was das Volk denkt


----------



## Red-Hood (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, deine Vögel machen echt was falsch. Bei uns warten sie, bis die Sonne aufgeht.


Eventuell liegt es daran, dass der Flughafen für sie viel Helligkeit sorgt, dass sie nicht wissen, ob die Sonne schon aufgegangen ist.
Sofern bewölkt, reflektieren die Wolken das ganze Licht und es wird nicht richtig dunkel.

Mich nervt die Zeitumstellung grad etwas. Bin irgendwie durchgehend müde. Könnte aber auch am Wetter liegen.


----------



## Placebo (28. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wie man gerade wieder feststellen konnte scheint es die Nieten in Nadelstreifen nicht zu interessieren was das Volk denkt


31% (Sommerzeit) vs 29% (Winterzeit) vs 31% (egal)
-> Nieten in Nadelstreifen nicht zu interessieren was das Volk denkt

Man kann es sich mit seinem Politikerhass auch einfach machen


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2016)

Hierbei handelt es sich aber um eine nichtrepräsentative Umfrage


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. März 2016)

Ist mir piepegal, solange diese dämliche Zeitumstellung endlich mal abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Ruptet (30. März 2016)

Ist mir völlig egal


----------



## Schallrich (1. April 2016)

Diese Zeitumstellung gehört abgeschafft.
Ich will ganz normal in UTC+1 wohnen und
nicht jedes Frühjahr mit der Zeit umziehen, das ist Schwachsinn!


----------



## Goldini50 (1. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ist mir völlig egal



Dito.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2016)

Sommerzeit abschaffen, Winterzeit behalten. 

Ich würde zwar gern es abends auch länger hell haben, viel wichtiger aber finde ich das es morgens schneller hell ist. 
Dadurch wach ich viel entspannter auf wenn mich Sonnenstrahlen langsam wecken. Jetzt wenn es morgens duster ist, stehe ich wie ein Zombie genervt vom Wecker auf. 
Und man wird auch nicht wach, selbst nachdem man bereits aufgestanden ist. Ständig gähnend gehts zur Arbeit 

Abends isses egal, da man eh "dynamisch" müde wird und nicht deshalb ob es dunkel ist oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es daran, dass der Flughafen für sie viel Helligkeit sorgt, dass sie nicht wissen, ob die Sonne schon aufgegangen ist.
> Sofern bewölkt, reflektieren die Wolken das ganze Licht und es wird nicht richtig dunkel.



Das wäre dann wieder ein Problem mit zuviel Licht in der Nacht.
Das ist immer störend. 

Ich selbst mag die Sommerzeit lieber als die Winterzeit.
Ohne Sommerzeit würde die Sonne schon um 3 Uhr aufgehen, was echt früh ist.
Also, wenn abschaffen, dass Sommerzeit behalten und fertig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2016)

Aber du musst auch mal sehen das die Winterzeit mit ihren schönen Lichtern abends unter der langen Helligkeit leiden wird. 
Dann verliert es ein Teil des Charmes. Winter muss mMn zeitig dunkel sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2016)

Wäre auch dafür, dass man die Sommerzeit beibehält.
Im Winter wird es früh genug dunkel - zu früh eigentlich (nach der Winterzeit). Da geht man zur Arbeit/Schule, wenn es noch dunkel ist, und kommt nach Hause, wenn es schon wieder dunkel ist. Schön bescheuert 

Und der frühere Sonnenaufgang der Winterzeit nützt auch nix, da schlafe ich nämlich xD   Am Wochenende und in den Ferien steh ich selten vor 9 auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2016)

Ich tippe darauf dass allen dies es egal ist nicht am Wochenende arbeiten müssen, wäre die Zeitumstellung zb Mittwoch morgens würde die Sache ganz anders aussehen, und vor allem (das ist das wichtigste !) die Politiker da auch arbeiten müssen wäre dieser ganze Zeitumstellung schon längst Geschichte.


----------



## Ruptet (3. April 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8136364 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe darauf dass allen dies es egal ist nicht am Wochenende arbeiten müssen, wäre die Zeitumstellung zb Mittwoch morgens würde die Sache ganz anders aussehen, und vor allem (das ist das wichtigste !) die Politiker da auch arbeiten müssen wäre dieser ganze Zeitumstellung schon längst Geschichte.



Ich musste am Wochenende arbeiten - Nachschicht - 1 Stunde weniger Arbeit fürs gleiche Geld


----------

